# Another Colombian Drug Sub found



## Alvitr (Nov 19, 2007)

...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/915059.stm


----------



## Centermass (Nov 19, 2007)

At least 250 +/- 50 to the nearest point on the coast to float it. 

Would have been interesting to see what the plan was for getting it there.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 19, 2007)

Bloody interesting!


----------



## Alvitr (Nov 20, 2007)

Centermass said:


> At least 250 +/- 50 to the nearest point on the coast to float it.
> 
> Would have been interesting to see what the plan was for getting it there.



As a matter of fact, I would not have been too surprise if they would have.
Subs have showed up in a lot more questionable places then in the Colombian jungle


----------



## vicat777 (Nov 20, 2007)

You have to love the accessability of modern warfare items after the end of the cold war.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 20, 2007)

vicat777 said:


> You have to love the accessability of modern warfare items after the end of the cold war.




Especially Ru$$ian.....  Pricks


----------



## Alvitr (Nov 25, 2007)

Well look at it from the bright side. They only sold the papers this time. Not like to some other very questionable qountries for the past 50 years..


----------



## Neo (Jan 4, 2011)

I know this is a very old thread, but its relevant to my question.
I saw a show the other day that followed two US DEA agents through a couple of operations in Columbia. Toward the end of the show they showed some footage of some subs that they have captured. The narator mentioned that these subs had a range of 3000 miles and could easily make it to coastal USA, carrying tons of drugs. He then went on to suggest that Al Quaida was beginning to integrate their oprerations into the Columbian cartels, for purposes of generating revenue, furthering their cause, etc. Imagine what a submarine or 10 full of explosives or chemical weapons could do. Is it realistic that the terrorist and the cartels could successfully work together in a symbiotic relationship or would the cartels sort of protect their money maker (us) from getting exploded.
Here's a link to the  Wikipedia article on the subs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narco_submarine


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 4, 2011)

Wikipedia is a starting point son. Anyone can post something there. Don't believe everything you read unless I write it


----------



## Etype (Jan 4, 2011)

We need SEALs on underwater OPs, in underwater hide sites, manned 24/7, with limpet mines, ready to sink these subs.  Fuck drug runners.


----------

